# Para Ord....opinions please



## shooter66 (Mar 12, 2007)

looking to get a para 1911 and was wondering what some of the experienced 1911 owners here feel about the brand....quality, reliabilty, esthetics, customer service, etc. I got a chance to fiddle around with a couple of models at my local shop and was impressed with how tight they felt. any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All I know about them is what I read on another webb site as I have never shot one. They seem to be selling well and you can make contact with them and they are standing behind their guns. There is a bunch of happy owners over there. They also have one of the main factory reps on line there. I think from what I read there biggest problem is the mags need replacing sometimes. I wouldn't mind having one of there single stacks 1911. Good luck.

Best,Baldy.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I've got the Covert Carry single-stack LDA and the Night Hog double-stack -both have been quite reliable shooting high quality ammo from OEM magazines. In the full-sized, conventional SA trigger, single-stack models, their reputation is good. 

Some complain that their blue/black finish isn't durable. Others complain that they are a bit pricey compared to similiar models from other quality manufacturers.

And there are some who complain that Para Ordinance uses too many cast/MIM parts.

Some complain that the 'power extractor' they use is problematic - I've not seen this in my examples.

Finally, a few suggest that the LDA ("light double action") trigger mechanism is too delicate - an argument for which I've seen little support. You can avoid the issue all together by going with the conventional SA trigger style.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep Kansas I agree. So far as MIM parts just about all of them are using some, somewhere in their guns. So far as the finish coming off heck that black paint or what ever you call it is wearing off my S&W too. Hard crome is about the only way to get around holster wear. Good luck in your choice.

Best Baldy


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I think Para is advertising two of their guns with the promise that $25 from each one purchased will go to the NRA.

Seems they want to put their money where there mouth is when it comes to gun support.

WM


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I myself have a Pra Commander, she's a real beauty. Though I had some problems with her at the start but I blame that not on the company but that she was picked up at a gun show. There for when she started having minor problems (Set screws coming out, mag catch not catching) I had to go through the hard way to get through to Para service. All in all, once I got through they held true and fixed her for me. So I would say if you get one get it from a gun store that you know and trust.

Hope this all helps


----------



## popa cap (Jan 18, 2007)

*I like em*

I have 2 - one a SA double stack and one a single stack LDA. Can't anything about customer service, never had any need for it. I carry the LDA every day and shoot it 50-150 rds a week, never had any problems. The double stack just seems big in my hand, but that's me not the gun.


----------



## res1b3uq (Jul 3, 2006)

*Para*

My carry gun is a Para P12. Only problem I have ever had with it was if I did not clean it often enough. If the top of the chamber is dirty, it will FTF. I have never had it fail to fire or eject. Dependable and accurate little pistol, and only 24 oz.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I had a Para P12 stainless that I loved, but it was LDA and although it was nice I just needed that single action. I now have a P14 single action. Life is good! The only problem I have with Para and I experienced this on 3 is the factory mag springs suck! As soon as you get one go to MidwayUSA and order the +10% Wolf springs and never look back. And $40-50 for magazines is a little rough also. 
15 rounds of Cor-Bon DPX 45ACP +P do kind of give you a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## V65Magnafan (Apr 25, 2006)

Let me say that I live a short drive from the factory. That convenience did figure into my decision to buy my SSP. 

Saying that, I looked at Norincos, Kimbers, SA's, STS's, Colts, and S&W's before making my decision.

In my opinion, all the 1911's I handled were more or less equivalent in quality. Of course, you get what you pay for, but the additional costs seemed to have been put into cosmetics and feel.

That said, the SSP I bought had a trigger feel at least as good as any other 1911 I handled--except for a Performance Center S&W--and that trigger is not for self-defense. 

I also really liked the look of the SSP. So, that, plus the trigger, plus the price, plus the accessibility to factory service, made the choice easy.

If you read the forums, you'll find that people claim to have lemons from all the mainline brands. And a large number claim perfect performance. And we don't hear from most owners at all.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

I really like my Para 14. Far as reliability and accuracy I would carry it. However it is too large for ccw, so it is a range gun. It goes almost every trip. My one complaint is the slide stop doesn't drop after replacing an empty mag and racking the slide back. I simply depress it manually. But as a range gun this matters little.


----------

